# Awdf 2010



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi,

Is anyone going to the AWDF in Indianapolis this weekend?

Carolyn and Della


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

For those that would like more info:

AWDF American Working Dog Federation 2010 Trials

*2010 AWDF National Championship*

*May 28th - 30th, 2010 
Indianapolis, Indiana*


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I had wanted to, but my club's trial is the following weekend so just too hard for me to leave. 

Best to all of the competitors. Excellent field of dogs/handlers.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I wish! If it was closer.  Good luck to everyone but specially Sandy with Drago v. Landholz!!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi, 

I thought for SURE carolina would be going (with her camera) of course. 
I did see the Landholz dog on the list. Is this dog related to Ms. Gala?
Kandi and Doc are competing. I've met DOc and all I have to say is HUBBA HUBBA!

Carolyn


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, it is Gala's uncle (her mom's littermate).


----------

